
Stupid Unix Tricks: Workflow Control with GNU Make - gthank
http://teddziuba.com/2011/02/stupid-unix-tricks-workflow-control-with-gnu-make.html
======
dwc
_"Feels good, man."_

It does. I keep an eye out for when make will work well for me. When it works
out it saved a _lot_ of time and trouble.

